# A New-Old Vise Acquisition, or How to Feed Your Yard Sale Addiction



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

At a yard sale, I found this pretty cool vise, and even though I have six bench vises at home, hey, I really liked this one, and it came home with me for $30: 
*A genuine "Dawn" bench vise, 9 inch, from Australia!* It's nice, with a lever-operated free slide, too! 
Anyone know the history of 'Dawn'? Like where in Australia did they have their foundry? Were these produced for a specific retailer? Any info appreciated. *Update:* Ooops, okay I found their website: http://www.dawntools.com.au/ I just never heard of this brand name, ever!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

We'll see you on TV someday. You will have a little path through your home. Floor to ceiling tools. You need to start thinking about reinforcing the floor supports before you have a junk a lanche.

It's cool!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Hairy! Y'know… one of these days…I just might start to purge my accumulation. Two weeks ago, I bought me a 'router-crafter', and even though I already had one that I've never used in 20+ years, but this one had the box and instructions! I don't even know where it is already, and I have a big home-built fixture if I ever need spiral turnings anyway! If I see it, I just got to have it. It's like as if I'm some sort of self-appointed *Keeper of Unwanted Tools*. Just doing my work, right?


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Poopiekat, you said :

"I have a big home-built fixture if I ever need spiral turnings anyway! "

Could you make wooden screw with it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice, PK. There's a little bit of KoUT in me, too. Much to the chagrin of my charming and beautiful wife…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

sylvain: In a word, yes! Here's the details: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29458


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty: When I started eyeing the basement closet as a possible expansion to my hoarding-storage, my wife protested, saying that she somehow felt that treasured old family photos and her kids vintage Communion clothing and baptismal gowns were more deserving of the space than my collection of hardwood raised panels rejected from a cabinet shop…Go figure!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

My wife has a simple set of rules for bringing stuff home that I call the "WifeTest": What are you going to do with it, where are you going to put it?

If I can't answer one of the two questions in convincing fashion, the acquisition is in trouble from the start.

Thankfully, I have lots of shed and shop space.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Good one, Smitty!
I always fall back on the reasoning of " *I'll be able to make you that vanity chair you want, if I can only get my hands on this *...{insert lumber hardware or tool here} " 
But I did get that glowering look when I pulled off the road to pick up some enormous poplar chunks, had to leave one behind because she wouldn't help me lift it….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Then you've answered one of the questions! "I'll make something for you, Dear!"


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty: you're one step ahead of me!
You should see our garage. I had it so packed that when the wife drove her New Beetle in, it was like a hand going into a kid glove. Then she traded that car for a new CTS and I had to get even more creative with my precision packing/storing.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Let me know when YOU have a yard sale.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice old vise.


----------

